# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua license key planet CNC USB controller

## thwcs

Em đang cần mua license key cho bob cnc usb của em, bác nào bán thì inbox cho em ạ!

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

bác cho em cái mã đi. xem em có ko. nếu có 1 ly cfe sữa đá nhé

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Em đang cần mua license key cho bob cnc usb của em, bác nào bán thì inbox cho em ạ!


MUAS-XYQN-BMWK-FEGR   I0yVqdzhDcXMMmrzu41yNRREy/JS1PFeHDpCasmEMA9d9sBP+vdyA0F9Ws5YBCZhPvOZUr81RF1l  owILt/q4IQ==
MUFD-XRQV-LDWF-TITV   2BgkMptEGNVlSPAQlCrzrOjBGan4ICyVOWcM9bKdVP5Lpk3HCR  uVwU02uaWfAWoMQe7Ev+SLqxyHY6LZeZzfsQ==
MUUA-XJGT-BYRL-DNQI   zWFtTfiaL2gTUjhuFDbQMmIuGtyfFkS1Seiyh3mrrsF/0ooRb+Iu0XQdDapBSz3BcelhlojnKe4L2nOQ1PWA9A==
MURA-VLQP-GWJF-DMLX   U/uesQaH5O+MLwKABwc4ZnDf41eSnuam8kYGLitKVGUIYOqRjx0X  tfM3lt5ZIPI2Ot7S/c4Hw+5weOgEkfOnEw==
MUDN-UCRH-NBVG-AOTO   zsyObWztjw6E/WJ4QM1V65MyQenAQwYpkPo7NStE4t847i9SjWK8RNsFLQPy6q2  dv1S6Odoja10V3vTwhwHW1w==
MUQF-KMKC-JECM-EWOS   PzLQZIcKz68fo0hshb78Vbac2oXHeu6n0D5dd4pqRqF0PheIC0  WLHtPwgZ3Jfwq3PxXUcFiiI41i8+vnENLuqw==
MUIJ-VISY-LISB-OQSM   hc6j133JC+NXZHDt6wDhamhntuUnX4q0tPH8K/6Yh7V2j4/CbaFzXsUtiHieEkfV2/p5ubClGqoWbX+qDn6+aQ==
MUNE-EDXJ-XGIN-XTHR   k9/a3/pGHhohQ2/K9LM2lcWulAqMrioqTXC5lZ2EFTvummZeC9IN6J5RmlEuGohOD  4e0Wo3Gzeo5iaIj2sFR2g==

rất tiếc ko có cái mã của bác chủ rồi. nhân tiện chia sẻ cho anh em. ai mà có code trùng với mã mà xài đc thì nhớ khao mình 1 ly cf sữa nha.

----------


## hqkcnc

cũng có thêm mã này nè 
xuzM1XNtXhcQL7Vfb61hUfhO2ftqYQL9ekMrEY5Rtz9ey0ATez  tjbhB0dNpQhvFxR2CHL37qIUa/ciR/ucx6pA==

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> cũng có thêm mã này nè 
> xuzM1XNtXhcQL7Vfb61hUfhO2ftqYQL9ekMrEY5Rtz9ey0ATez  tjbhB0dNpQhvFxR2CHL37qIUa/ciR/ucx6pA==


cụ ko cho cái mã đầu tiên thì cái mã của cụ ai làm đc gì chứ.

----------


## thwcs

> MUAS-XYQN-BMWK-FEGR   I0yVqdzhDcXMMmrzu41yNRREy/JS1PFeHDpCasmEMA9d9sBP+vdyA0F9Ws5YBCZhPvOZUr81RF1l  owILt/q4IQ==
> MUFD-XRQV-LDWF-TITV   2BgkMptEGNVlSPAQlCrzrOjBGan4ICyVOWcM9bKdVP5Lpk3HCR  uVwU02uaWfAWoMQe7Ev+SLqxyHY6LZeZzfsQ==
> MUUA-XJGT-BYRL-DNQI   zWFtTfiaL2gTUjhuFDbQMmIuGtyfFkS1Seiyh3mrrsF/0ooRb+Iu0XQdDapBSz3BcelhlojnKe4L2nOQ1PWA9A==
> MURA-VLQP-GWJF-DMLX   U/uesQaH5O+MLwKABwc4ZnDf41eSnuam8kYGLitKVGUIYOqRjx0X  tfM3lt5ZIPI2Ot7S/c4Hw+5weOgEkfOnEw==
> MUDN-UCRH-NBVG-AOTO   zsyObWztjw6E/WJ4QM1V65MyQenAQwYpkPo7NStE4t847i9SjWK8RNsFLQPy6q2  dv1S6Odoja10V3vTwhwHW1w==
> MUQF-KMKC-JECM-EWOS   PzLQZIcKz68fo0hshb78Vbac2oXHeu6n0D5dd4pqRqF0PheIC0  WLHtPwgZ3Jfwq3PxXUcFiiI41i8+vnENLuqw==
> MUIJ-VISY-LISB-OQSM   hc6j133JC+NXZHDt6wDhamhntuUnX4q0tPH8K/6Yh7V2j4/CbaFzXsUtiHieEkfV2/p5ubClGqoWbX+qDn6+aQ==
> MUNE-EDXJ-XGIN-XTHR   k9/a3/pGHhohQ2/K9LM2lcWulAqMrioqTXC5lZ2EFTvummZeC9IN6J5RmlEuGohOD  4e0Wo3Gzeo5iaIj2sFR2g==
> 
> rất tiếc ko có cái mã của bác chủ rồi. nhân tiện chia sẻ cho anh em. ai mà có code trùng với mã mà xài đc thì nhớ khao mình 1 ly cf sữa nha.


Cảm ơn các cụ đã hảo tâm giúp đỡ, em nghĩ nếu có phải trả tiền mua key cũng hoàn toàn xứng đáng chứ khao ly cafe sữa thì nhằm nhò gì đâu. 
Mã của em là :
MURU-JQHW-ADHV-FKLP
Serial: 055262 DIY
SW: 2.10.1208.601
HW: 2012.07.18

Mong các cụ ra tay giúp đỡ! Trân trọng cảm ơn ạ!

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy cái mã này nó làm sao giống nhau được mà xài. Chắc tụi TQ nó có thuật toán (phần mềm) để tạo key

----------


## thwcs

> Mấy cái mã này nó làm sao giống nhau được mà xài. Chắc tụi TQ nó có thuật toán (phần mềm) để tạo key


Bác thuhanoi share cho em sơ đồ và firmware cái BOB của bác để em làm chơi. Em vào link cũa hãng mà không còn nữa rùi.

----------


## hqkcnc

> cụ ko cho cái mã đầu tiên thì cái mã của cụ ai làm đc gì chứ.


oaaa, xin lỗi các bác, em quên.mã đầu tiên là WQEB-KSAZ-HDUS-MFKN

----------


## Lenamhai

License key gia 69Euro

----------


## thwcs

Rồi xong...một ông đã ném đá. ở VN này ông nào mua bản quyền MS Windows đều bị cho là hâm. Tui vẫn dùng 20 năm nay MS Windows chả sao cả không có lý do gì bỏ đóng tiền EU ra mua bản quyền mấy cái soft lẻ tẻ này.

----------


## thuhanoi

Xem thêm ở đây nè http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/19...8361#post68361

----------

thwcs

----------


## thwcs

> Xem thêm ở đây nè http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/19...8361#post68361


Cảm ơn bác thuhanoi và anh em đã quan tâm. Em được bác T.M. hỗ trợ xong rồi. Nhờ Mod khóa topic tại đây ạ!

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Cảm ơn bác thuhanoi và anh em đã quan tâm. Em được bác T.M. hỗ trợ xong rồi. Nhờ Mod khóa topic tại đây ạ!


MULF-NOKY-TWVN-PQPA
có bác nào hảo tâm giúp em cái này ko ạ. xin cám ơn và hậu tạ

----------


## plchmikeyword

> MULF-NOKY-TWVN-PQPA
> có bác nào hảo tâm giúp em cái này ko ạ. xin cám ơn và hậu tạ


Zalo cho em nhé

----------


## jimmyli

> v2sZC5lEcPumtvCkBPH9y10ccJEeqMHqiUJ5XGtU/QG5bPgKUnY9CRVCrjkR2677Ge3P6uNcbyExnQDRfuYYRupD1Ek  z+5hhfCJeXjcqOFAHJuMiHtAIk0dFOai6QyIr


bạn thử key này xem được không nhé  :Big Grin:  ai cần thì cứ post lên mình free cho hehe

----------


## emptyhb

> bạn thử key này xem được không nhé  ai cần thì cứ post lên mình free cho hehe


oh, lúc nào jimmyli giúp 1 key nhé, có 1 bob tự dưng bị đổi key.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> bạn thử key này xem được không nhé  ai cần thì cứ post lên mình free cho hehe


ko đc anh ơi. dù sao cũng cám ơn anh

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Zalo cho em nhé


cám ơn bác em đã zalo cho bác

----------


## jimmyli

@cuibaptiensinh: bạn cho mình thêm cái số serrial nữa để mình thử lại xem sao

----------


## suu_tam

Em dùng máy tính cũng hơn 20 năm. Từ thời dùng Win 3.1 sau đó Win 3.11 và cũng chưa mua bản quyền Windows bao giờ. Đến tận giờ vẫn dùng khỏe.
Em dùng Planet kể từ lúc có con máy 4 trục.
Và dùng Key của bọn TQ bán có khoảng 20.000vnđ, dùng được khoảng nửa năm em rất OK.
Ngày ngày cái máy đó cày cùng em để gia đình em có thêm gạo ăn cơm ba bữa và em đã mua bản quyền nó.

Không phải vì phải có nó mới chạy được mà đơn giản bởi vì nó là một công cụ giúp mình sản xuất, người tạo ra nó chính là tạo ra cần câu cơm cho mình. Trả tiền cho họ để góp phần nhỏ giúp họ phát triển thêm nữa.



Không như Windows nó là một cây cổ thụ rất to, nó xác định luôn ai dùng chùa thì dùng nó không quan tâm.

----------

h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## tunted42

> bạn thử key này xem được không nhé  ai cần thì cứ post lên mình free cho hehe


Bác giúp e với....e xin hậu tạ ạ
Đây là key của e nó : MUHR-XRAV-GDXX-NAJO

----------


## tuent46th

> @cuibaptiensinh: bạn cho mình thêm cái số serrial nữa để mình thử lại xem sao


Bác jimmyli và các bác ơi giúp em cái key này với: MUSX-FEPQ-YFRU-CJFU
Serial: 057635

Cám ơn các bác nhiều ạ

----------


## jimmyli

> 9wQb9mgpe9P5duYtGEgVtT/McorF8DJGAss75d/55EEKGqTEqUOSTTMtTKNS7VQmlcAaa4Ya4oSoHOuuuxLNeEpRP  hohN39OeV1YKBHtgS7BgJqNZC9KRM7evNrKnKvM





> 9wQb9mgpe9P5duYtGEgVtdaW0+rVyFp7DXTYUrO+AemqFBzGZp  zCPv8Tk/9ZmcTWDjA86d/gnzuprArqtemDNYuScIxipkNgf6ycuh3G8Yp/8fSVjf1OhV1xhfO+4E8a





> 9wQb9mgpe9P5duYtGEgVtd4SW9Kiz0u2Cfg0H1S0UhMLEG/xLNwNrEBbzuSBMvsLkVFkjeBET/94sREojVIgOuuFxYhMW5sP/kMNzYwkhfe0ZCd/kHCKCaD57EZ3VVE9


bạn thử xem được không nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## tuent46th

> bạn thử xem được không nhé


Cám ơn bác jimmyli nhiều ạ,

Em đang chạy thử được cái code đầu tiên rồi ạ

2 code sau chưa thử.

Bác jimmyli cho em hỏi cái code này khi mình update phần mềm có bị khóa không vậy ạ? Em chưa dám thử update, sợ nó bị tèo...

----------


## khangscc

Bác nào giúp em với
Key: MUIV-DALW-OSSC-TVQU
Serial: 054119

----------


## francilio

> Cảm ơn các cụ đã hảo tâm giúp đỡ, em nghĩ nếu có phải trả tiền mua key cũng hoàn toàn xứng đáng chứ khao ly cafe sữa thì nhằm nhò gì đâu. 
> Mã của em là :
> MURU-JQHW-ADHV-FKLP
> Serial: 055262 DIY
> SW: 2.10.1208.601
> HW: 2012.07.18
> 
> Mong các cụ ra tay giúp đỡ! Trân trọng cảm ơn ạ!




8I+BdT3IPDTQJjYcphbBOSF0nhjOtlwwMW45fgt077M0qa5uTv  DcfDT23CPoT49jW6GMicgQf1cLo2QLHAnZ72d7wPjWFApK4rpB  h3QDocskfBWegbbxoGhmdbviiV2s

----------


## emptyhb

Cụ nào giúp em cái key này với, lâu lâu lỗi board ra nghịch thì nó bị đổi key, key lúc mua board nhập vào không được nữa.

MUVC-KPLE-AHLP-AIIA

serial 058839

----------


## GORLAK

Có đk các bác nên mua luôn board MK2, key nó chỉ có 1 cái duy nhất.

----------


## emptyhb

> Có đk các bác nên mua luôn board MK2, key nó chỉ có 1 cái duy nhất.


Hi, nếu mua tiếp thì  em mua hẳn board MK3 bác ạ, em lâu lâu có việc test mấy thứ thì lôi nó ra thôi, chứ hiện tại em không dùng board này

----------


## GORLAK

Mk3 đc bác quất luôn chính hãng đi ah, thấy nó ok mà tiền hơi căng, đang xài con MK2 tàu nhái thấy ok.

----------


## jimmyli

> Cụ nào giúp em cái key này với, lâu lâu lỗi board ra nghịch thì nó bị đổi key, key lúc mua board nhập vào không được nữa.
> 
> MUVC-KPLE-AHLP-AIIA
> 
> serial 058839


vm3IQLKPptrju/4v9GGzACBtMD+DpYGaCkKypLJtTEB3aS72fgkoqDPQo1aqm8wm  vzM5Y3pgSh0g+9u2NrB882oxB9aqJWWJs3/L/gGyPkdz6B2MbmQtJuMXHBCsQBvv

vm3IQLKPptrju/4v9GGzACaITgsIAWIQCE4hyB1cMoFvW0LnNK7remu1hTeJljy/qJbT1a16HGEtCSo7T+JnN9rZL7ynnP4r3GFR/ba49FY2XNEL1LyhWPEtOe1RhL3f

vm3IQLKPptrju/4v9GGzAAvl5uGjOMDpuBQIaZU8rWD4yERFDm/t9tGgig31MgqN2s7wNU7qXOdu23GGZl1Esy4jdCNrCCdu2sdN5  uWkFF6BpHQpQOvq8XkF/Z5n4eFJ

thử 1 trong 3 key này em có được không nè anh

----------


## emptyhb

> vm3IQLKPptrju/4v9GGzACBtMD+DpYGaCkKypLJtTEB3aS72fgkoqDPQo1aqm8wm  vzM5Y3pgSh0g+9u2NrB882oxB9aqJWWJs3/L/gGyPkdz6B2MbmQtJuMXHBCsQBvv
> 
> vm3IQLKPptrju/4v9GGzACaITgsIAWIQCE4hyB1cMoFvW0LnNK7remu1hTeJljy/qJbT1a16HGEtCSo7T+JnN9rZL7ynnP4r3GFR/ba49FY2XNEL1LyhWPEtOe1RhL3f
> 
> vm3IQLKPptrju/4v9GGzAAvl5uGjOMDpuBQIaZU8rWD4yERFDm/t9tGgig31MgqN2s7wNU7qXOdu23GGZl1Esy4jdCNrCCdu2sdN5  uWkFF6BpHQpQOvq8XkF/Z5n4eFJ
> 
> thử 1 trong 3 key này em có được không nè anh


KHông được Jimmyli ơi

----------


## jimmyli

vm3IQLKPptrju/4v9GGzANlLtw8CFQq7Tl0AKy1fD9QHgbltawxS1JDWs3MMFolY  4h1GdGxnmKXKJAlhx5+NeMqnI1BEymwVi295MLwVqYpTL0349k  26Qb/s9C/VFCuO

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> vm3IQLKPptrju/4v9GGzANlLtw8CFQq7Tl0AKy1fD9QHgbltawxS1JDWs3MMFolY  4h1GdGxnmKXKJAlhx5+NeMqnI1BEymwVi295MLwVqYpTL0349k  26Qb/s9C/VFCuO


Lần này thì được rồi. Cảm ơn Jimmyli nhiều nhé, lúc nào nó bị sao lại nhờ tiếp.

----------


## zico8889

Bác giúp e với....e xin hậu tạ ạ Đây là key của e nó : MURS-YNCJ-MYLE-DIHU
Serial: 047812

----------


## jimmyli

@zico8889: của bạn đây nè, chú ý là copy hết nha, mình share nhiều key nên sợ mấy bác copy tất cả vào nên không được, giờ chỉ share mỗi board 1 key thôi  :Big Grin: 



> TTu3Sln8/sycmuMvMhmVyj2mbMdxHWlhCosnI2Fk4FrnBj9yQq4eoPbofQg  D19ie73Sq38gyy4nMsfgsQGtxyw/9OfwMrW4GMFak69sc/k4S7YrIKyMoqI1tLvJ2ohcX

----------


## Ngọc Thạch

> @zico8889: của bạn đây nè, chú ý là copy hết nha, mình share nhiều key nên sợ mấy bác copy tất cả vào nên không được, giờ chỉ share mỗi board 1 key thôi


Các bác giúp em với, em cũng có 1 cái BOB
Mã là: MUOP-KQRC-MYFL-FJHL
Serial: 033359
Chân thành cảm ơn.

----------


## Sava

Hello Jimmyli,

Help me with the key: MUWW-HKK-HOA-VLTV 
Serial: 060853

I thank you very much
and a nice greetings from Vienna!

----------


## hardy

Hi Jimmyli  my code changed when update can you please help?
my code MUGE-QSQF-FHIY-PGDQ

my serial   043820

please    Thank you for help

----------


## jimmyli

> Hello Jimmyli,
> 
> Help me with the key: MUWW-HKK-HOA-VLTV 
> Serial: 060853
> 
> I thank you very much
> and a nice greetings from Vienna!
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz54Q9v0s8Y


gV9ukAvJEj+u3FGuz/00EiJ/W1peOLFHzCuxbm5qmkyxoSP4yQ75J4huORzJg1yN5oxfguCmgy  KXd+V3kqsecA/i9pHC/gKnRZwTdHBZvhpDMRq7nx6Ab50etkjhc





> Hi Jimmyli my code changed when update can you please help?
> my code MUGE-QSQF-FHIY-PGDQ
> 
> my serial 043820
> 
> please Thank you for help
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz54QA8CI00


g4utjxqrwEz92H5KaFgwLHgC7tbjDl76oBX2hQME1ixXwNpous  eqgfLfKm3Zjf3ysDZAPxrTSTLGVbztTGAbosTuDCx342yPe47f  cikHaADnM5k9onAFYv9Ru2+w8ZlB

----------

h-d, hardy

----------


## arbazh

Hello Jimmyli, 

Help me with the key: LUVD-LQAF-JHTE-CXJI
Serial: 010097

Thank you very much!

----------


## jimmyli

> Hello Jimmyli, 
> 
> Help me with the key: LUVD-LQAF-JHTE-CXJI
> Serial: 010097
> 
> Thank you very much!


ccZbxaEh0ZTR1lZtHnoPrM+uP0EKNfEfgCwXf1osFjgy4b0eTl  gh2+KqcPGPSGgMEL2hLQ0Q57cZTi5tj7dXhq4zsM1FNtXIHXDs  M9621+ksfc1UNdb2nhoQv1dhla0Z

----------


## arbazh

> ccZbxaEh0ZTR1lZtHnoPrM+uP0EKNfEfgCwXf1osFjgy4b0eTl  gh2+KqcPGPSGgMEL2hLQ0Q57cZTi5tj7dXhq4zsM1FNtXIHXDs  M9621+ksfc1UNdb2nhoQv1dhla0Z


Thank you Jimmyli, but this number not accepted(

----------


## jimmyli

> ccZbxaEh0ZTR1lZtHnoPrLZYYrtZoDnMtRL7c8W09n7p89ZoEG  nj7DqzoohdnkxceXiADLPYvEeTh3lOJyglLHW4si1f8YzDH8pH  CEZyI8vZGUq1a5rjZVeyxVFe9jgj


don't try new version software becuse it's not support mk1 and mk2 board, if you dont use lic maybe y send wrong serial or number

----------


## odanny

Hello Jimmyli,

MUVN-LXKP-OYYX-GFBQ
serial : 039339

I thank you very much
and a nice day for you!

----------


## kzam

> don't try new version software becuse it's not support mk1 and mk2 board, if you dont use lic maybe y send wrong serial or number


Cụ Jimmy còn hoạt động ko? Đang tính làm quả MK1 mà cụ nói ko support MK1 thấy buồn quá huhu

----------


## eclipsah

Could you please help? Friend updated firmware and now serial number changed.

MUYN-UXWU-VKCM-KPPN
Serial: 058318

Best regards from Romania  :Smile:

----------


## jimmyli

> Could you please help? Friend updated firmware and now serial number changed.
> 
> MUYN-UXWU-VKCM-KPPN
> Serial: 058318
> 
> Best regards from Romania





> /rnZSU15R2/bE2UIZHxtCEXbeSewiwXuuW9g5uR9U7vNAjxa0hblOUR8d/0N5Bt7AvMwS/hMGcRfLHI8ABhc19jyuI4ZmZe2jbWkzEB07qnInFpVtV846YDE  +fmaYxt7





> /rnZSU15R2/bE2UIZHxtCFNQeA8vnJ2D9SeIRoiEqg+XNyHTZ19EXjPxhfEKm  YiR/5wFOl5E+dQw9hGjlIpStqCHZF1v5w6fP4n7UQ5XcDHWT0RFlbW/DT3eIBq+O3gn


here your key

----------


## eclipsah

> here your key


Thanks  jimmyli !

----------


## rettldp

> here your key


hello jimmyli
my code MUWB-GBPT-KVLI-KPRO

my serial 038336

please Thank you for help

----------


## cncmaster88

Just got my 3040 CNC, updated firmware and boom, nothing works :-(

Could you please help?

MUGY-OWNN-VCUE-ATTP
Serial: 039455

Regards from Switzerland

----------


## thuongdtth

Hello Jimmyli. Could you please help?
Could you please help? Friend updated firmware and now serial number new changed.

MUPY-PPRV-VCSV-OYGJ
Serial: 054802

Thank you very much

----------


## phuongmusic

> Hello Jimmyli. Could you please help?
> Could you please help? Friend updated firmware and now serial number new changed.
> 
> MUPY-PPRV-VCSV-OYGJ
> Serial: 054802
> 
> Thank you very much


ZXdvxfPPHf91D0GxItHYzH6Qbab52Mfc4bizMxyg+XzRhk2gH8  Gop95xB7NcbG3LSLEoB/MVuYBS1uOudqBjm+v19Mi+M7lKUFeWkNGbEhYBQ4yR4MlqRoha  Yt7G88x2

----------


## thuongdtth

> ZXdvxfPPHf91D0GxItHYzH6Qbab52Mfc4bizMxyg+XzRhk2gH8  Gop95xB7NcbG3LSLEoB/MVuYBS1uOudqBjm+v19Mi+M7lKUFeWkNGbEhYBQ4yR4MlqRoha  Yt7G88x2


Thanks phuongmusic

----------


## phuongmusic

Key sử dụng được không.
Tks.

----------


## Larycleans

Hello Jimmyli,

Help me with the key: LUHA-VKXR-NKCD-DKUU
Serial: 012595 MK3

I thank you very much and a nice greetings from Roma!

----------


## tranzisztor

Chào bạn thân mến!
Tôi viết thư cho bạn từ Nga, vui lòng chia sẻ trình tạo giấy phép (Trình tạo khóa nối tiếp) cho Bộ điều khiển CNCUSB
xin vui lòng gửi cho tôi tập tin trình tạo khóa vào thư của tôi
đây là email của tôi - tranzisztor   @yandex.com
Cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều vì sự giúp đỡ của bạn

----------


## blue74

giấy phép thẻ
MUCA-XYQB-OKJE-FRBK  
057531

giấy phép máy tính
KUXV-LHGW-FUWQ-VKYK

MK1

cảm ơn bạn

----------


## PioneerCNC

Please key for code:
MULH-YWMN-WDMG-LKFX
sn: 042585

Thanks in advance,
PioneerCNC

----------


## CKD

> Please key for code:
> MULH-YWMN-WDMG-LKFX
> sn: 042585
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> PioneerCNC


--> HWxTEi3h5XI7LoAyxOztbYMGokK/Sv6qShTMyjwcwUkL0LsSHc+KA+ROJjKJ1P5+ihR63kYDt/PZB+asm0i8luyjMXCnBWbZFYTpIhHulac/xbpBwSMq+NMGxZ7G8vke




> giấy phép thẻ
> MUCA-XYQB-OKJE-FRBK  
> 057531
> 
> giấy phép máy tính
> KUXV-LHGW-FUWQ-VKYK
> 
> MK1
> 
> cảm ơn bạn


--> O+dK3V52jP8QCvjNDljjmYAI6ItNb/domSsBU23NbVY97et2bCcPdnsfXxazx/bzId+uQMVjtgpZXTOZmK7YoG5Sy56drTmAn9h3+UN




> Hello Jimmyli,
> 
> Help me with the key: LUHA-VKXR-NKCD-DKUU
> Serial: 012595 MK3
> 
> I thank you very much and a nice greetings from Roma!


--> W0tblshhuTedycw6g9NOsWNLkLKL6NQB1a9jay0z8zfY9pFbO0  4bQi4nghQB2utJQMXgYXO4v0JPzQc5laGmaRQx+R8IYa/53F6h+RKDAXCb7IOQkETJVkcCrERQKAiC

----------

hoangcnc

----------


## PioneerCNC

--> HWxTEi3h5XI7LoAyxOztbYMGokK/Sv6qShTMyjwcwUkL0LsSHc+KA+ROJjKJ1P5+ihR63kYDt/PZB+asm0i8luyjMXCnBWbZFYTpIhHulac/xbpBwSMq+NMGxZ7G8vke

Something's not right.Look at the pictures.

----------


## CKD

This key for mk1.
The newer versions I haven't tested yet so I'm not sure.
What version are you using?

----------

hoangcnc, phuongmusic

----------


## phuongmusic

> This key for mk1.
> The newer versions I haven't tested yet so I'm not sure.
> What version are you using?


Key này chỉ xác nhận Lic trong phiên bản cũ.
Bạn cần cài đặt lại phiên bản Setup20120806 để xác nhận Lic và export Lic file. Cài lại CNCUSB_20180726 mới và cập nhật Firmware mới.
Chương trình chạy tốt.

----------


## PioneerCNC

> Key này chỉ xác nhận Lic trong phiên bản cũ.
> Bạn cần cài đặt lại phiên bản Setup20120806 để xác nhận Lic và export Lic file. Cài lại CNCUSB_20180726 mới và cập nhật Firmware mới.
> Chương trình chạy tốt.


Thank you very much! I thought the license key was not affected by the versions, but there is always something to be learned.
I'm announcing the result.
Greetings!
PioneerCNC

----------


## newbieCNC

> Please key for code:
> MULH-YWMN-WDMG-LKFX
> sn: 042585
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> PioneerCNC


Please try:

HWxTEi3h5XI7LoAyxOztbRS2sIks/pJuMktWihmaokV4xQ7Bd0rUssvz4OOtoxT8kxMNa4bv6lbfzgk  pgULLYw==

Have fun

----------


## Nguyen Phi Long

MUGE-ADHU-NBQR-ACPU
serial: 0562314
Cảm ơn

----------


## Lenamhai

MULH-YWMN-WDMG-LKFX
sn: 042585
HWxTEi3h5XI7LoAyxOztbf3ckMUp2bO0BQMODY3DpKn0/6lTPbdMaAXXR9gg/5i4birMzxzaBDv8bwNktkNZJ/nyraZ4+4tWjt9Sl+ai9n3+u+tacUTD6sEofXRPdet8

MUGE-ADHU-NBQR-ACPU
serial: 0562314
60uA3xbOrn46gK07uQHnFfzBtH7vHmGAeeTGYF5tH/sMbdDBytVTzn02WldTXEEa1OLtjSyNsUyKiNsm1QAXP8ztZln6  Jdxw325D1wUK5SSLhG90A8fku7wdSi2XrBKY

----------


## hoangvanssj

Bác nào giúp với, em mua lại 1 cái cnc mini của trung quốc mà không có key active
MUWS-MUCM-VCAW-MGNC
Serial: 043480

----------


## Lenamhai

> Bác nào giúp với, em mua lại 1 cái cnc mini của trung quốc mà không có key active
> MUWS-MUCM-VCAW-MGNC
> Serial: 043480


1. Uxgo7xFPm/KHkonkrm6JzaogM8qL8J/jc/H2OYBahgRYkzW0iYjJ6A8ylAlGeHHePak47UkemxSPEx52okb1  BMWFrQySYjnBuwsdaUwgXrSWHusbg86ZDo/EjHSKUT9M
2. Uxgo7xFPm/KHkonkrm6JzWnWdR/IyqqP7TK42hqj9lxcSSehSq/45vWBZkQvyIIHiW/TWAi0h5Kirbd8CilDYVn9aIrnJdxrcKc2eg4lx4wB7mNChiSMg  4F6F8tJZG+n
3. Uxgo7xFPm/KHkonkrm6JzbG6k4mzXnpwoKfFQeQFzNDZrpqV0NoCAeyyR8tN  jjclC6pyyhTqENdNxeaRwqj8/rrG/XGTZ7GENaXG3qr4m1Y/45+FsZtz7oxRbbvmjrQh
4. Uxgo7xFPm/KHkonkrm6JzTfeqKkFb5w9AAjORsSAl5tUPYGEmgzMwvW2od6v  0P9e7oZtveAPukdcEG4KFdXeTKfPJRL+S300w37Nx9Piny43/Af6ZtnKmaJitOLfXA7+

----------


## dangminhmjk

Đổi máy laptop mới bị mất key. Bác nào cho em xin key với!
MUCR-XCVR-ATGM-IFFO serial 028104
Em cám ơn!

----------


## Lenamhai

Đây bạn,
1.IQN6uVLsd4QVLkZhK2g7P0sGcleuUg/DpAvjDBpuBXUGXqhXNcfXpooYGoVI8KNrwEURN0sNrKi8JDpDx  5+/a9wTedJO+lcayeiN7E4XNRz08vlQCtgMfPtJ745GPlSs
2.IQN6uVLsd4QVLkZhK2g7P9ViZAwIvIJC6RxdPLOxDWN8xkqQ  ZuYYl1928gmKhDsTTnH6eGSV7Fk1M/7MKHhHzMH1WbAtPl5RlSixlmKuu5oRSEl54KWatx6aAEF4AK2l
3.IQN6uVLsd4QVLkZhK2g7P6+mR0nGRzxsLJNQQnhCp/BjrcSzQZKzEfhAZlVR69jC/xab8VILLfp1sVEdO0OWCJrCQNCEcETo/g5sBRUB3IlSIy+2D+4MyqgiPBs+6SDW
4.IQN6uVLsd4QVLkZhK2g7P21dshAcPls+NawlvG2NMKGH5+lp  5FCDagjmFCut39XOmjTuMIyBgZjo9S2ttVXk0Z2nvGtgZ9irvP/Qky0HyZzAtkOuKB23kebwezKdyJcz

----------

